# Zwischen Desktop und Laptop (docking Station) wechseln



## kingdingeling123 (27. November 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich brauche eine kleine Beratung für folgendes Szenario:

Ich habe von der Arbeit eine HP USB-C docking station und ein HP X2 tablet dazu.
Außerdem habe ich derzeit einen Desktop pc, den ich ohnehin austauschen will/werde. Im wesentlichen nutze ich den für privaten Kram und Spiele. Da ich zukünftig sehr viel von zu Hause arbeiten werde, möchte ich gerne 2 Bildschirme für die Arbeit und den Desktop nutzen (bislang hatte ich einen Großen für meinen Desktop und habe auf dem Bildschirm vom Tablet gearbeitet).
Meinen bisherigen Bildschirm bekommt meine Frau.
Ich brauche also 2 Bildschirme (ich bin da eigentlich anspruchslos, vernünftige Größe zum arbeiten und daddeln, nicht zu riesig, weil mein Schreibtisch auch nur 80cm tief ist; auch keine zu exotischen Fabrikate, weil ich auf mein tablet nur Standard-Treiber habe und keine neuen drauf installieren kann). Idealerweise möchte ich außerdem im laufenden Betrieb die Bildschirme vom Tablett/docking Station zum desktop switchen  können  ohne groß Kabel umzustecken oder so…

Edit:
Ich habe mir schon KVM switches angeschaut, würde das mit meinen obigen Geräten gehen? Und welche Monitore empfehlt ihr dazu?

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mir dazu ein paar Tipps geben könnt!

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße!


----------



## Crujach (27. November 2021)

schau mal hier: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...zung-mit-dockingstation.612835/#post-10898610

Kurz: deine zukünftigen Monitore sollten mindestens 2 Anschlüsse haben, davon je einer zur HP-Dockingstation und der andere zum Desktop-PC. dann brauchst du dafür schonmal kein KVM.


----------



## kingdingeling123 (28. November 2021)

Super, vielen Dank, das hilft mir schon sehr weiter!


----------



## BlueDragonLG (28. November 2021)

Hallo zu Dir

Ich nutze hier selber 2 PC`s    mit einer Maus und Tastatur   habe es per Software gelöst und läuft  Top
Wenn ich von meinem  Haupt Monitor  nach Links gehe kann ich das die Maus und Tastatur auf dem anderen PC nutzen






						Input Director - Software KVM to Control Multiple Computers
					

Control multiple windows systems with one keyboard/mouse. Share a keyboard and mouse across multiple windows system.




					www.inputdirector.com


----------

